# Nanolight- Ever hear of this?



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ds-most-energy-efficient-lightbu?ref=category


This looks interesting.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

very cool. very ugly. but very cool.

There is not much info about what was actually done to reach the efficiency. All that is mentioned is that they saved money on other materials, and were able to purchase the most efficient LEDs. Is that all? If it was that easy, why wouldn't a company such as phillips or CREE have done it?

I think there is something more to the design that they are not talking about.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

vinister said:


> very cool. very ugly. but very cool.
> 
> There is not much info about what was actually done to reach the efficiency. All that is mentioned is that they saved money on other materials, and were able to purchase the most efficient LEDs. Is that all? If it was that easy, why wouldn't a company such as phillips or CREE have done it?
> 
> I think there is something more to the design that they are not talking about.


 
They show a PCB with surface mount technology.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> They show a PCB with surface mount technology.


and?? show me a modern led bulb that does not use surface mount technology.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like a buncha fried eggs.....~CS~


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

As I understand it, the reason other lamps look the way they do, is because they need a large heat sink to dissipate the heat. Those LED's look like the ones from undercab strips. Need a lot to get the same amount of light. IF the heat is not dissipated correctly, what is the real life of these?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Wikipedia,


> *ANSI lumens*
> 
> The light output of projectors (including video projectors) is typically measured in lumens. A standardized procedure for testing projectors has been established by the American National Standards Institute, which involves averaging together several measurements taken at different positions.[8] For marketing purposes, the luminous flux of projectors that have been tested according to this procedure may be quoted in "ANSI lumens", to distinguish them from those tested by other methods. ANSI lumen measurements are in general more accurate than the other measurement techniques used in the projector industry.[9] This allows projectors to be more easily compared on the basis of their brightness specifications.
> The method for measuring ANSI lumens is defined in the IT7.215 document which was created in 1992. First the projector is set up to display an image in a room at a temperature of 25 degrees Celsius. The brightness and contrast of the projector are adjusted so that on a full white field, it is possible to distinguish between a 5% screen area block of 95% peak white, and two identically sized 100% and 90% peak white boxes at the center of the white field. The light output is then measured on a full white field at nine specific locations around the screen and averaged. This average is then multiplied by the screen area to give the brightness of the projector in "ANSI lumens".[10]
> ...


Result, I expect they are giving the Peak Lumens, and that 1600 lumens isn't confined to the visible spectrum of light. I didn't see where they listed the Nano meters the instrument measured at.


----------

